# Greetings Brothers.



## Bobby V (Nov 19, 2016)

Greetings to all my Masonic brothers. I was initiated in Geneva Lodge 965 and Raised in Fairport-Flower City Lodge 476 under the Grand Lodge of the State of New York F&AM in 1974. I'm also a member of the Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, Valley of Dallas. A veteran of the Air Force and Army, I'm currently the Commander of the American Legion Love Field Post 453. Retired after a 34+ year career in engineering, I now have the time to seek more light in Masonry.

"There is only one good, knowledge; and one evil, ignorance."  *Seneca*  (4 BC to 65 AD)


----------



## Matt L (Nov 19, 2016)

Greetings brother and thanks for your service.  I'm a Long Island native, and Past Commander of my local American Legion post.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 21, 2016)

Bobby V said:


> Greetings to all my Masonic brothers. I was initiated in Geneva Lodge 965 and Raised in Fairport-Flower City Lodge 476 under the Grand Lodge of the State of New York F&AM in 1974. I'm also a member of the Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, Valley of Dallas. A veteran of the Air Force and Army, I'm currently the Commander of the American Legion Love Field Post 453. Retired after a 34+ year career in engineering, I now have the time to seek more light in Masonry.
> 
> "There is only one good, knowledge; and one evil, ignorance."  *Seneca*  (4 BC to 65 AD)


Welcome and I like your quote


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 21, 2016)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## omner (Dec 1, 2016)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 2, 2016)

Congrats and welcome to the forums!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 26, 2016)

Bobby V said:


> Greetings to all my Masonic brothers. I was initiated in Geneva Lodge 965 and Raised in Fairport-Flower City Lodge 476 under the Grand Lodge of the State of New York F&AM in 1974. I'm also a member of the Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, Valley of Dallas. A veteran of the Air Force and Army, I'm currently the Commander of the American Legion Love Field Post 453. Retired after a 34+ year career in engineering, I now have the time to seek more light in Masonry.
> 
> "There is only one good, knowledge; and one evil, ignorance."  *Seneca*  (4 BC to 65 AD)



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.


----------

